# My dad's .243



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

So I have these two rifles that my dad left me. They have matching stocks which he did back in the 50s-60s... One is a 8mm and the other is his 243. The rifles are great shooters. I use the 8mm for deer and have dropped them within 40 yards. My dad used the 243 when we lived in Iowa for fox. That was a long time ago... More than 30 years, close to 40...

My only problem is this. Both Scopes are from the 60s. They are accurate and I have no problem with the 8mm because it does it's job. But the 243 is a little lacking... It is a Swift Mark 2 Game Scope. 4x32. Are they even around anymore?

Should I replace it? It will work and is probably fine, but with today's technology I start to wonder if I should.

I am also considering leaving it alone and turning it into a closet queen, but I don't think my dad would want that. What do you all think?

Chet


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences on the loss of your Father Chet.

It's hard to make the call on this Chet as you are the one with the sentimental feelings for them. I will say that a 4x scope is low powered for a 243 IMO unless all your shots are within 100yds, but I don't think your Dad would want you to leave it in the closet either... Perhaps you could change the scope out and put the old one on another rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did he make the stocks Chet ?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

One other thing, probably a non-issue is that it is as far as I can tell a no-name rifle... I can find a serial number on it, but no other markings. I haven't taken the stock off to look for one... Is this pretty common with older rifles?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not to my knowledge. Can you post pictures of them ?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

As far as I can tell, he bought blanks and inlet the rifles. The 8mm is a Mauser from Germany with Eagle and Swastika marking on the barrel and the bolt I believe and all kinds of barrel makings... I do not have the original stock. From what I understand that back in the 50s hardware stores had barrel fulls of left over rifles like these...

I will take a picture tomorrow of the two together...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try googling mauser rifle identification for the 8mm is the 243 the same type of rifle... is the safety the same, does the barrel attach to the action the same, Iron sights ? stuff like that are there any flat spots where the name would have been ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If they are pretty accurate and the 243 was your Dads favourite hunting rifle you would make him proud to continue using it and with a bit of up grading and a decent scope that won't break the bank you'll be good to go.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's some pic of the .243


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Someone on the HighRoad said this:

It is a sporterized WWII German 98 Mauser army rifle. (Note military wing safety)

Someone re-barreled it with a .243 barrel, turned down the bolt handle for scope clearance, drilled & tapped it for scope bases, and dropped it in a Fajen or Bishop stock of the day.

The manufactures code & date will be located under the front scope base on the receiver ring.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet that's what was done... although i'd be looking for those numbers just so i knew. It also would have had to of been done after 1955(which fits your time frame) as thwat is when the 243 came to be, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

That is one cool rifle Chet!... I'd have to carry it personally... guess I'm a bit sentimental, stuff like that has no equal. IMO


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chet Punisher said:


> Someone on the HighRoad said this:
> 
> It is a sporterized WWII German 98 Mauser army rifle. (Note military wing safety)
> 
> ...


Sounds feasible. That is a very long action for a .243. Pretty gun.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Any scope suggestions? Reviews? Experiences?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Nikon is still a good value, but I recently came across a Vortex and it is clear and bright for less money and a full lifetime warranty. If it breaks"for any reason" they will fix or replace it. Leupold makes a great scope and I have never been unhappy with one, but they are fairly pricey. I'd opt for a 4-12 or a 4.5-14 power witha 40mm objective. I'd get a 50mm objective IF it was a dedicated varmint/predator rig.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

I found these two...

http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-riflescopes-dbk-m-04p.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-riflescopes-dbk-m-01p.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Under riflescopes where is says "42 more" in blue click on that and you'll find vortex to click on. check nikons as well Also be sure of the tube size (go ahead Tom LOL) I'm sure that the old scope is a 1" diameter tube so unless you want to change rings do not buy a 30mm tube.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-riflescopes-crossfire-4-12x40.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chet...If it were me I would take it to the range and see how well the .243 shoots. If it is a tack driver like someone else here shoots then I would look at my budget and see how good of a scope I can pick up. There are several good manufactures of scopes and IMO the more you spend the better you get. Personally I like Leupolds. That way you are reaching the rifles potential and not limited to the good scopes of yesterday. .243's are awesome shooters and have a great long down range ability.

Be sure to tell your Dad thanks in your prayers and thoughts for the gift he left you. He would be proud to see you nail a fox at 300 yards.

Good luck brother.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Once I get some rounds down field. I'm think about one of these two...

http://www.midwayusa.com/Product/314085/nikon-coyote-special-rifle-scope-3-9x-40mm-bdc-predator-reticle-matte

Or

as Don suggested...

http://www.opticsplanet.net/vortex-riflescopes-dbk-m-04p.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Either one should make you a happy shooter.

To aid in your choice I would find where some one has either or both and take them out in low light conditions and see how well you can see through them. Low light makes or breaks good glass.

Best of luck keep us posted.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

As soon as I seen the floorplate and bolt I thought "Mauser". No matter, Mausers are great shooting guns, and the stock work is grade A. Rule of thumb on scopes. Buy the best you can afford. That way you won't buy a better one later. Don't toss the Swift, you can put it back on the gun after it's retired.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sent you a PM Chet.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Took it to the range today. Scope is no good. I wasn't expecting it to be...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's too bad, it would have made for some good memories. Do you have a trophy or hunting picture that you could put it by...or something. I have a couple of skull plate mounts at the cabin I would hang it across their antlers. Perhaps you have something like that.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Just pictures of the foxes he hunted in Northwest Iowa.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you find a way to work it in ?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll find a way. Don't really have an area set aside for his pictures. Thanks for all the input... By the way, that rifles action is so so sweet...


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Found a Bushnell Trophy that I forgot about. I threw that on her. 3-9x... Got it about 4 years ago for another rifle... Ended up not using it...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not know too much about Bushnel other than the cheap models, never liked them.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Well it get me started for a bit. See how well the rifle actually shoots. Wanna see if I can put soe accurate shots on paper. The I will think about a higher quality scope to purchase. What scopes do you usually tend to buy?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I personally like Leupolds. Some of the best IMO. There are many great manufactures of scopes but you tend to get what you pay for. Inexpensive Leupolds are not what I like.

If it was me I would watch for a good used scopes or clearance ones at Cabela's, Gander, or the such. Keep your eyes open and know the value of what you are looking at.

Good idea for checking out your gun, as it may not be a long range shooter. Another thing to keep in mind is that most guns tend to like certain ammo over others. Don would be a good one to ask regarding loads, as would others here.

Best of luck !!

I have always wanted a 600 yard gun.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Burris scopes are good and not real expensive, they stand behind their scopes with repairs when/if needed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with Knapper, they do. I have two a pair of binocs and a scope for the money they good buy. But again go for the better/higher level.


----------



## taggart (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice rifle! The ones handed down are the best ones.


----------

